# Not receiving email from certain email address



## compsavvygirl (Jan 25, 2007)

So, I am stumped by this...we have a company that hosts our email address and then we have a local company that is our isp. Well, one person here in the office is not receiving emails from someone outside the company. It's a huge issue now. I've contacted our web host since December [about the time we switched over to them too] and they have not given me a definite answer yet as to why she isn't getting his emails. She is receiving emails, just not from this particular address. HELP! I am extremely frustrated with the company now and I need to get those emails through to her. :sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!
Have you checked the anti-spam settings?


----------



## compsavvygirl (Jan 25, 2007)

well I just found something online about changing your Outlook settings and told her to try that next but I think we've already checked that before. What about the isp or host website? Do they go through a spam filter? I asked the guy that before and he wasn't very clear.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

My email goes through my ISP, and they use a "central" spam filter. Hotmail does that too. In both cases I have been able to customize the settings.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Well how do they check emails .. web browser or through a software such as Outlook?
Also do they not receive emails in any one of them, or just not in one?

If the person doesn't receive emails to the email address at all, then you need to checkup with the email provider. This is a query on their side and in connection with their policies and servers. Contact them.


----------

